# Aquanautic Watches



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

As I am now an official agent for these watches I thought I shoudl treat myself to one.









They are gorgeous, I now want a diamond bezel for it, bling bling.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Different









What does the '6' sub dial do?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is the constant seconds.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I thought this wouldbe more your thing Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes John I would not mind a pink strap, I think I'll order one for it now.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> As I am now an official agent for these watches I thought I shoudl treat myself to one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh crap









I saw these a while ago & wanted one.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Guess who else has ordered one?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Guess who else has ordered one?


Youve ordered a Pink one?

Well done


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice, where can I get one?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Padraig said:


> Nice, where can I get one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"As I am now an official agent for these watches..............."


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Errrr see 1st post by Roy.....


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Ooops, I feel silly now, are they on your website yet?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am only supplying to special order, they will not be on the site, not for a while anyway.

Have a look at the official site here for all the models :

http://www.aquanautic.com


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Roy said:


> I am only supplying to special order, they will not be on the site, not for a while anyway.
> 
> Have a look at the official site here for all the models :
> 
> ...


What price range are we talking about?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

http://www.aquanautic.com/upload/watches/g...2-02-ND-S02.jpg

This ones very nice.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Padraig said:


> What price range are we talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They start from Â£750 retail , I can give some discount to forum members.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Roy said:


> Padraig said:
> 
> 
> > What price range are we talking about?
> ...


Interesting, cheers Roy!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nearly Jason,lol.

Same as Roys,but on steel and another spare strap.Will get a red rubber strap soon and saving for a diamond bezel


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have checked out the site ..... nope sorry ..... they don't float my boat at all


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree with JoT

- they make me feel unwell ...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I know that feeling I get it looking at the Friday thread


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

> I know that feeling I get it looking at the Friday thread


Ooooh! get her !


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The "Backside of the Case"


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is a picture of the backside, Nice is'nt it.


















Every â€œCUDAÂ®â€ chronograph is protected by a three-dimensional CUDA-AQUANAUTIC â€œSeahorseâ€ logo on the back of its all stainless steel, 316L, case .


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

A very nice backside


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

..well not that I could afford one ....but personally speaking without wanting to offend or influence anybody's opinions sorry I don't think I like them, the king cuda looks ok with the black dial but wots the point in covering it up with those girly diamond bezels my god !! , sorry Roy that's serious money for a diamond covered battery, just my humble opinion if we are still allowed to have one on this forum without being tarred racist ,homophobic or politicly inncorect, I am sure the quality materials and workmanship on these watches justiffy the large price tag.....BUT.....they just dont push my pleasure buttons


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No one has to like anything,its all down to personal taste.

Why would you think you are not allowed an opinion?Saying you would be labelled as a racist is a bit strong,its only a watch









Myself,I do like them and would be put out if everyone liked them too,I like to be different with my watches,and prefer not to own what everyone else likes.I have no problem with diamonds at all on a watch.Flashier the better IMO


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

AlexR said:


> No one has to like anything,its all down to personal taste.
> 
> Why would you think you are not allowed an opinion?Saying you would be labelled as a racist is a bit strong,its only a watch
> 
> ...


sorry ..reading that back now since last night it does sound a bit strong and over the top ...your right of course its only a watch,... can I blame the Fosters....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rodiow said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > No one has to like anything,its all down to personal taste.
> ...


Who are they then?









An imaginary family to blame all your screw ups on - now that could catch on.............


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> http://www.aquanautic.com/upload/watches/g...2-02-ND-S02.jpg
> 
> This ones very nice.....
> 
> ...


I like that too







especially the propeller second hand


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy now that your an official agent I was just wondering if you can get spares such as that wonderful propeller second hand? I was just thinking ( Roy says Oh No not again














) how nice one would look (painted yellow of course)on a black faced RLT-12
















Ok I`ll get my coat


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> sorry ..reading that back now since last night it does sound a bit strong and over the top ...your right of course its only a watch,... can I blame the Fosters....


Who are they then?









An imaginary family to blame all your screw ups on - now that could catch on.............



←
​


----------

